# Joslin's grappling tournament



## JDenz (Oct 2, 2002)

Anyone going?  Team Horizon is and we hope to make a name for ourselves.


----------



## ace (Oct 3, 2002)

Waz up Jdenz.
Go team Horizon!
:yinyang: :yinyang: 
Primo


----------



## JDenz (Oct 3, 2002)

You know it


----------



## ace (Oct 3, 2002)

Yes i Do
 :cheers: 
Primo


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 3, 2002)

Some of the guys from the club I belong to are planning on going. From what I hear the turnout will be big.


----------



## JDenz (Oct 3, 2002)

I guess last time they had something near 400 people should be a real good tournament


----------



## Kyle (Oct 16, 2002)

It is a good well-run BJJ/grappling tourney.  I competed last year, they had a nice turnout.

Primo, I hope you won't sandbag again this year in the beginner division  

     - Kyle


----------



## JDenz (Oct 16, 2002)

thanks for the imput Kyle.


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 16, 2002)

Hello?


----------



## JDenz (Oct 16, 2002)

November 10,2002
25 high street
Hamilton, Ontario, Canada
web site Joslinkskarate.com


----------

